# June 2014 "Opposites" Voting



## Fin (Jun 14, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on June 24th, 2014 at 6 PM EST.

*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2014)

voted


----------

